# Is there a stickied thread with a list of everything we can deduct?



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Or, if not, would someone please suggest a link to this information? Thanks


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

https://ttlc.intuit.com/questions/2722277-what-can-an-uber-driver-deduct


----------

